

Show HN: rkQuery — jQuery for Riak Search, in Python - zacharyvoase
https://github.com/zacharyvoase/rkquery#readme

======
michaelbuckbee
Ok, I'll bite - how is this related to jQuery?

~~~
zacharyvoase
Yeah, that might have been a little disingenuous. I guess I just wanted to
associate it with that functional fluid interface. But I've been up for about
36 hours now so I'm not thinking so well :)

~~~
true_religion
It looks more like a bastardization of Django QuerySets and Q object API.

But with the Q.foo() style syntax maybe its more like underscoreJS for the
Riak?

Jquery is more object oriented.

~~~
zacharyvoase
Sure, it's a mish-mash of inspirations. But I was fed up of seeing string
interpolation used in search queries. Just because they don't have the ability
to modify or destroy data, doesn't mean they don't present an attack vector.

~~~
mattdeboard
Django-Haystack uses a derivative of Django's Q object as well to construct
queries as well[1]. It's very, very effective.

1 [http://django-
haystack.readthedocs.org/en/latest/searchquery...](http://django-
haystack.readthedocs.org/en/latest/searchquery_api.html?highlight=SQ%20object#sq-
objects)

